# Child Benefit



## Andrew.Family (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry another question. In the UK we get child benefit for the children, would we get anything similar in the New Zealand? We would be on a Residency visa. I suspect the answer will be no but thought I would check.


----------



## Nemo80 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Dawn,

We have things in place to assist those who meet the criteria and need financial assistance raising children.

Someone else in this forum with experience maybe able to provide better details. 
I'm not aware of a universal child benefit paid out which is not means tested. 

As a new NZ resident, in general you'll become eligible for government assistance after living here for 2 years and meeting the requirements which would be outlined in your Visa details.

From my understanding the government has two systems in place, run by Work and Income NZ.
See below link for an overview:

https://www.govt.nz/browse/family-a...your-family/help-when-youre-raising-children/


----------

